# tengo guardados los datos



## mh1

Hola:

Estoy aprendiendo español y he encontrado la frase "En este archivo tengo guardados los datos de mis clientes." con la traducción "In dieser Datei habe ich meine Kundendaten gespeichert.". Me pregunto si "tengo guardados los datos" es correcto en español o si es mejor decir "he guardado los datos"? No he encontrado "tener + participio perfecto" antes.

Saludos,

Martin


----------



## jordi picarol

Tengo guardados los datos es impecable en castellano. "He guardado los datos", no sería ni peor ni mejor; solo diferente. Tener+ participio perfecto es una estructura de lo más normal. 
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## mh1

Gracias, Jordi. ¿Con "tener + participio perfecto", siempre se pone el participio después del verbo, como en "tengo guardados los datos"? ¿O es también posible decir "tengo los datos guardados"? 

Saludos,

Martin


----------



## jordi picarol

mh1 said:


> Gracias, Jordi. ¿Con "tener + participio perfecto", siempre se pone el participio después del verbo, como en "tengo guardados los datos"? ¿O es también posible decir "tengo los datos guardados"?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Martin


---
Las dos formas son posibles. La "Wortstellung" en castellano no es tan estricta como en alemán.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## GGa

¡Hola!
Iche denke, daß "he guardado los datos" bedeutet "ich habe die Daten gespeichert" (Antwort auf: "was habe ich mit den Daten getan?"),
 und "tengo guardados los datos" bedeutet etwas wie "hier halte ich die Daten [, und diese Daten sind gespeichert...]" (Antwort auf: "wo halte ich die Daten?").
Aber ich kann Spanisch und Deutsch nicht so gut...


----------



## jordi picarol

La traducción al alemán no hace al caso.Tanto en el caso de "he guardado los datos" como en "tengo guardados los datos" el resultado es el mismo; "los datos están guardados". Emplear una frase u otra dependerá solamente de la conversación.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Alemanita

GGa said:


> ¡Hola!
> Iche denke, daß "he guardado los datos" bedeutet "ich habe die Daten gespeichert" (Antwort auf: "was habe ich mit den Daten getan?"),
> und "tengo guardados los datos" bedeutet etwas wie "hier halte ich die Daten [, und diese Daten sind gespeichert...]" (Antwort auf: "wo halte ich die Daten?").
> Aber ich kann Spanisch und Deutsch nicht so gut...



Du hast vollkommen recht.

Zum besseren Verständnis ist es manchmal gut, sich diese Ausdrücke in die Muttersprache zu übersetzen. La traducción al alemán sí hace al caso cuando sirve para entender mejor la expresión. GGa tiene razón con su análisis de que 'he guardado' es la respuesta a 'qué he hecho' y 'tengo guardado' no contesta forzosamente a esa pregunta sino que da una información sobre el lugar y la existencia de los datos.

tener + veränderlichem pp bezeichnet eine abgeschlossenen Handlung, das Vollendetsein, den Ausdruck des Endzustandes.


----------



## jordi picarol

Alemanita said:


> Du hast vollkommen recht.
> 
> Zum besseren Verständnis ist es manchmal gut, sich diese Ausdrücke in die Muttersprache zu übersetzen. La traducción al alemán sí hace al caso cuando sirve para entender mejor la expresión. GGa tiene razón con su análisis de que 'he guardado' es la respuesta a 'qué he hecho' y 'tengo guardado' no contesta forzosamente a esa pregunta sino que da una información sobre el lugar y la existencia de los datos.
> 
> tener + veränderlichem pp bezeichnet eine abgeschlossenen Handlung, das Vollendetsein, den Ausdruck des Endzustandes.


----
Recuerdo lo que al inicio del hilo decía mh 1, para no separarnos del motivo de la consulta:
"... Me pregunto si "tengo guardados los datos" es correcto en español o si es mejor decir "he guardado los datos"? No he encontrado "tener + participio perfecto" antes."
Una pregunta directa que requiere una respuesta directa-a esa pregunta-.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## bwprius

jordi picarol said:


> La traducción al alemán no hace al caso.Tanto en el caso de "he guardado los datos" como en "tengo guardados los datos" el resultado es el mismo; "los datos están guardados". Emplear una frase u otra dependerá solamente de la conversación.
> Saludos
> Jordi



La DIFERENCIA entre una forma y otra reside en el hecho de que "he guardado" describe una acción mientras "tengo guardado" describe una situación.

Tampoco es lo mismo "he hecho la comida para mañana" que "tengo hecha la comida para mañana" y muchos ejemplos más en los que existe una sutil diferencia. Que tal vez no sea fácil reflejar en alemán.

bwprius


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Ich lerne ja auch Spanisch, und ich verstehe die Situation so:



mh1 said:


> Estoy aprendiendo español y he encontrado la frase "En este archivo tengo guardados los datos de mis clientes." con la traducción "In dieser Datei habe ich meine Kundendaten gespeichert.". Me pregunto si "tengo guardados los datos" es correcto en español o si es mejor decir "he guardado los datos"? No he encontrado "tener + participio perfecto" antes.



Beide Sätze sind korrekt, wie Jordi erklärt hat. Aber ich denke, dass der Schwerpunkt unterschiedlich ist. Und meiner Meinung nach geht es nicht alleine um "Aktion des Speicherns" vs. "Ort der Lagerung", sondern auch darum, *wer* in welchem Moment die Daten bearbeitet.

A. "He guardado los datos" bedeutet, denke ich:
1) *Ich* habe die Daten gespeichert.
2) Wer *jetzt* die Daten verwaltet / besitzt, geht daraus nicht hervor.
Es wäre denkbar, dass ich die Daten an diesem Speicherort für einen anderen Kollegen gespeichert hätte, der nun damit arbeitet und dafür verantwortlich ist ("He guardado los datos en este archivo. Mi colega los tiene guardados en este archivo").

B. "Tengo guardados los datos" bedeutet:
1) Es ist nicht klar, wer die Daten an diesen Ort gespeichert hat.
2) *Ich* halte die Daten *jetzt*, bin dafür verantwortlich.
Hier wäre - umgekehrt zu dem Fall A. - denkbar, dass jemand anders für mich die Daten an diesen Ort gelegt hätte. Entscheidend ist, dass ich jetzt diese Daten habe, dafür verantwortlich bin. ("Mi colega ha guardado los datos en este archivo. Todavía los tengo guardados en el mismo archivo.")

Die Übersetzung "In dieser Datei habe ich meine Kundendaten gespeichert." ist meiner Meinung nach ein Satz, der sowohl A. als auch B. umfasst. Er beschreibt den heutigen Zustand korrekt ("meine" Kundendaten) und ergänzt noch, dass ich sie abgespeichert habe. In der Praxis allerdings wird die Frage, wer die Daten ursprünglich abgespeichert hat, nicht wichtig sein.

Edit: Allerdings bin ich mir mit meiner Interpretation nicht _sicher_. Müsste für meine Interpretation A. das Verb nicht im Indefinido stehen? Ich stelle meinen jetzigen Überlegungsstand zur Debatte.


----------



## jordi picarol

Und ich habe Spanisch schon gelernt und sage: <... >
La pregunta ya ha sido contestada. < ... > Aparte de eso, digo, las dos frases son tan cortas que podrían incluirse en un montón de contextos diferentes. Según dichos contextos podrían significar muchas cosas. Todas las hipótesis que se quieran hacer no son más que meras elucubraciones. < ... >
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## bwprius

Que yo sepa, "haber + participio" es una forma verbal. En cambio, "tener + participio" es una perífrasis perfectiva. Yo veo pequeñas diferencias entre una forma y la otra. < .... > 
bwprius


----------

